# Pittsburgh, PA



## ilovedoxies (Jul 17, 2008)

My employeer is sending me to a class in Pittsburgh,  near the Sheraton Square. 

Any places of interest close by??

Great thrift stores, vintage shops, historic stuff, crafting, etc?


----------



## otter (Aug 14, 2008)

That's a joke!  

Anything of interest in Pittsburgh!   

Seriously, this place is next to dead and the most historic place you will find is at the Point downtown, and they are destroying any history while they are re-doing the park.  The oldest incline in the US is across the street from where I think you are going to be.  You might want to take a trip to the top of the hill on it.


----------



## harpfiddle (Jan 4, 2013)

*Pittsburgh*

I disagree that Pittsburgh is dead. That is rather insensitive of you to say that.

The Strip District (near down town on Penn Ave.) has wonderful boutiques and ethnic food stores for shopping.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 5, 2013)

The strip district is awesome.  You can buy spices in bulk.  Go to the science center.  Go to the Rivers casino!  Take a tour of Heinz field.


----------

